# Best Clover for South Florida



## Mr_Clean (Aug 31, 2013)

What is the "best" type of clover for honey bees in South Florida? I suspect my bees are probably starving in my yard. It gets can get as hot as 95F; winter lows of maybe 32F; I have sandy soil and it rains a lot during the summer. I planted 5 pounds each of two types of clover: 1) White Dutch Clover and 2) Crimson Clover. After reading a few threads, I learned red clover is not very useful for honeybees because the bee tongues are too short for the flower. So I figured I would ask the experts.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Aug 31, 2013)

I called a seed supply company called "Seed Ranch" and found out that 1) Ball Clover and 2) White Dutch Clover. Apparently the USDA did research and Ball Clover was the best. It is supposed to grow well in south Florida.

This is their websites:
seedranch.com
seedworldusa.com
813-283-0267


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

Sweet Clover, but Fl is not known for clover honey production .


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Will clover grow in FL.? I have never seen it.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

University of Florida has a page regarding Sweetclover in Florida:

http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/ag191


----------



## John R C (Mar 15, 2011)

Osceola ladino was bred for use in Florida. How much nectar it produces would be the question. I know here in NC the clover grown inthe sandy soils of the east doesn't produce the nectar like the heavy clay soils do.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Mexican clover is plentiful here in SW Fl. I found a good article on it:

http://blog.audubonguides.com/2010/12/06/let-it-bee-the-mexican-clover/


----------

